# WUHAN | Jiangcheng Gate | 248m | 54 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-29 by xianghu9999027










2021-04-30 by jamesrccl


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice pants, Wuhan!


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice location, close to Greenland tower. Wuhan must be close to 90 200m+ buildings completed/UC/pro..massive


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, one pair of pants for Suzhou and one pair of pants for Wuhan


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Zaz965 said:


> finally, one pair of pants for Suzhou and one pair of pants for Wuhan


and Hong Kong. 










Shanghai also have a pair.


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

Where exactly is it located?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Zaz965 said:


> finally, one pair of pants for Suzhou and one pair of pants for Wuhan


There are no shoes here.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Santiago Bruno said:


> Where exactly is it located?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

germanicboy said:


> View attachment 1456600


So it's near the Greenland Center!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Bottom right

An older pic from aplo 2021-01-01


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

zwamborn said:


> Bottom right
> 
> An older pic from aplo 2021-01-01


That skyline might look awesomely nice...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-05 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-18 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

On Gaoloumi I see that it is actually called Jiangcheng Gate, not Jiancheng Gate.

*Via 海拉尔的绿皮车 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I like pants-shaped buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-21 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-21 by 秦风520


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-15 by whhb123


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel (Nov 20, 2021)

A Chicagoan said:


> Nice pants, Wuhan!


I don't know why, but that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 13 by 太阳黑子 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pants shape building in china


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-16 by 1100aaa


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Is this one tower or two? I think it is 2x248m with a huge skybridge


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Khale_Xi said:


> Is this one tower or two? I think it is 2x248m with a huge skybridge


Since it’s connected at the top, CTBUH precedent says that this should be one building. (e.g. The Address Beach Resort in Dubai or CCTV Headquarters in Beijing)


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

HMM so if they added one more floor to each building but they don't connect them via skybrdige that makes two towers? I According to that rule, how many towers are in this project? WUHAN | Central China Science Eco-City | 316m-155m x 9 |...


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Suzhou's gate to the east counts as one and its shape is very similar to the one of this project


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Khale_Xi said:


> HMM so if they added one more floor to each building but they don't connect them via skybrdige that makes two towers? I According to that rule, how many towers are in this project? WUHAN | Central China Science Eco-City | 316m-155m x 9 |...


Well, the official definition is that singular architectural expressions are considered one building. Make of that what you will.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a good but blurry screenshot image of recent construction progress on these two interconnected towers.


https://www.ixigua.com/7081149553717543439?logTag=f355c8cd2b026c04f20d


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-06 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-? by whhb123


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

城市建筑夜景风光 by PAN on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-05 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 23 by 嗨懒羊羊 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-24 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-08 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-26 by abcd345


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-04 by 太阳黑子


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Was browsing through SkyscraperPage and saw this interesting building currently halfway through construction!





































高247.8米！武汉在建的地标建筑——华电·江城之门，最新进度_项目_商务区_湖北省


武汉江城之门项目由中国中铁和中国华电双世界 500 强联袂打造。项目总建筑面积约35万平米，建筑高度约247.8米，是一座集复式天幕云邸、高端智慧办公、生态滨江商业于一体的“垂直综合体”，武汉独有的“门字型”…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Merge threads please! 








WUHAN | Jiangcheng Gate | 248m | 54 fl | U/C


2021-04-29 by xianghu9999027 2021-04-30 by jamesrccl




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Dag nabit


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A few days old

2022-11-20 by abcd345


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-08 by abcd345


----------

